

The LastPass breach could have been worse - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3047469/tech-forecast/lastpasss-security-breach-is-alarming-but-it-could-have-been-a-lot-worse

======
hackercurious
For comments follow link-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212)

